# Wood Ducks in the flood waters



## GAJoe (Mar 2, 2019)

From last weekend. It is a major crop and the processing to get rid of the noise left it looking "like a painting" many tell me. I like it.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Mar 2, 2019)

Love it


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 2, 2019)

Really nice capture,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 2, 2019)

I’d sign the bottom and say I painted it. Great job.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 2, 2019)

I like what you did with it Joe - great shot!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 2, 2019)

I’d spend money on a print of that any time. Nice job!


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 2, 2019)

Thanks guys!


----------



## hilljack13 (Mar 2, 2019)

Absolutely amazing. I thought it was a painting. I think you could market that shot


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 2, 2019)

thanks


----------



## oldguy (Mar 3, 2019)

Next year's duck stamp!


----------



## 27metalman (Mar 5, 2019)

That is a good pic.


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks again guys


----------



## carver (Mar 7, 2019)

love it Joe


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2019)

That`s as fine a picture as I`ve seen in a long time.


----------



## jdgator (Mar 7, 2019)

You nailed it.


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 8, 2019)

Thanks a third time


----------



## HughW2 (Mar 9, 2019)

Really nice photograph!


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 9, 2019)

thanks Hugh


----------



## pdsniper (Mar 11, 2019)

Man what a beautiful picture, thats a wall hanger right there


----------



## nrh0011 (Mar 11, 2019)

Great shot.


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks Guys


----------



## rip18 (Mar 29, 2019)

Good one!


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks!


----------

